# Reveal the Previous Poster's Deepest, Darkest, Secret



## Dromond (Jul 20, 2011)

The idea behind this thread is to make up some funny 'secret' about the person who posted above you. A forum game of sorts, and since it's a fun thread you are encouraged to be funny rather than insulting.

Since I am the thread opener and there is nobody 'above' me, I'll start off with my choice of Lounge posters. Here we go:

CastingPearls writes Spongebob Squarepants / Hello Kitty slash fiction.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 20, 2011)

At the close of every board game tournament he enters, Dromond bathes in the blood of his conquered. It is both the losers' price and his strategy for maintaining psychological dominance.

(And you thought it was just a gathering of folks in a community building to have a good time.)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2011)

Lovelylady78 sneaks into other people's bathtubs to stew in her juices while Skyping filthy chipmunk talk on pirated wireless.


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 20, 2011)

CastingPearls is actually travelling through Europe, kidnapping unsuspecting tourists, and forcing them to star in her self produced soap opera, The Lost and Forgotten, currently airing on Seattle's public access television station.

This thread has Anakin Skywalker-like potential for endless fun!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 20, 2011)

Danielson123 risks his life fighting crime every day, learning his most important movies from WWE, and finishing off his day with a big gulp purchased by his latest victim.


----------



## penguin (Jul 20, 2011)

Kaylaisamachine is the marketing genius behind Furbies and Justin Beiber.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2011)

Her hair is the inspiration for the remake of The Thing.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 20, 2011)

CastingPearls was the one who introduced Richard Gere to hamsters


----------



## Dromond (Jul 20, 2011)

Robbie Rob's secret shame is thinking Meredith Viera is hot.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 20, 2011)

Dromond once killed a man just by looking at him.


----------



## one2one (Jul 20, 2011)

CarlaSixx once shared a 'lost weekend' with Yanni.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 20, 2011)

One2One keeps a life-size cardboard cut out of Justin Bieber in their closet.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2011)

one2one actually preffers wild orgys


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 20, 2011)

Spiritangel is creating an army of zombie teddy bears with which to conquer the planet.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 20, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood actually feels _bad_


----------



## one2one (Jul 20, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood was just elected grand marshal for the next International Bacon Day parade!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2011)

Your Plump Princess' and One2One's gangsta rap names are My Pimp Pumpkin and 2BY4. Their gang colors are plaid or tartan in the UK where they're also known as the musical group Rubber Baby Buggy Bumpers.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2011)

cp is actually the giant turtle that holds up discworld but shhh if we let the world know then everyone will try and climb onto her back to get to the discworld


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 20, 2011)

SpirtAngel secretly dons her tin foil hat and communes with the small furry creatures of the woodlands...


----------



## None (Jul 20, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 is in truth an anarchist who is quietly sowing seeds of chaos in roadside diners around the United States. She does this in the hope that most patrons will devolve into a crazed baconalia infused rage, and these greasy slices of Americana will become Lord of the Flies-esque experiments in the depravity of the human condition.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2011)

none hides his guilty shame at the pretty panties that line his drawers that he wears under his clothes no one ever suspecting that their is also stockings and suspenders under his pants


----------



## Mathias (Jul 21, 2011)

She knows where the portal to get to Hogwarts is!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 21, 2011)

Mathias has rigged his chair with James Bond like weapons and equipment.

(that would be so cool)


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 21, 2011)

No one knows that Dro actually fought Chuck Norris and won! Now Chuck Norris must refer to Dro as the man that made Chuck Norris weep.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 21, 2011)

punkyrgirl is actually a die hard conservative who drinks tea with her pinky finger out and goes to lots of garden parties and such


----------



## Pitch (Jul 21, 2011)

Spirit angel stole all the cats in Tallahassee. Under the orders of Vladimir Putin, no less.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 21, 2011)

Pitch is actually the one who all those Chuck Norris myths are about


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 21, 2011)

Robb Rob is actually who the song "The Scotsman" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_PBhEP3Clk&feature=related was written about...hehehehe


----------



## Dromond (Jul 21, 2011)

PunkyGurly goes to cosplay events dressed as Punky Brewster.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 21, 2011)

Drommond really killed Daphane (hehe for all us aussies who know who she was and erm watched neighbours growing up)


----------



## Dromond (Jul 21, 2011)

Spiritangel makes up mean rumors about me.


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 21, 2011)

Spiritangel makes up mean rumors about Dromond to throw people off the trail of his digital atrocities. She works for him: don't be fooled.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovelocs sneaks out late at night to put on puppet shows for the local mice populous.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your Plump Princess is actually Geraldo Rivera's mustache groomer. She has been secretly keeping the clippings to build her own 'stache hair figure of Al Capone.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 21, 2011)

Jess is a furry who robs banks at night.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 21, 2011)

CarlaSixx was a Bond girl but got sacked for rubbing Daniel Craig in inappropriate places


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 21, 2011)

Robbie Rob is actually as american as apple pie


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 21, 2011)

The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai was inspired by Spiritangel. As Dr. Emilio Lizardo is based entirely on her life.


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 21, 2011)

Jess87 is the sixth Marx Brother. Even though she's a girl. It was actually her idea for Groucho to have the grease paint mustache.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 21, 2011)

gentle savage is actually the re incarnation of elvis


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 21, 2011)

Spiritangel once met a bandshee and screamed at it before it could scream at her. And it died three days later.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2011)

carla was the inspiration for Harry Potter in fact the reason she is so good at make up is to hide her lightning scar


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 22, 2011)

Spiritangel taught Buffy everything she knows. Vampires tremble at her very name.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 22, 2011)

GentleSavage goes to Wal-Mart for two hours every night, never buying anything and only pulling items off of shelves and placing them on other shelves where they don't belong.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 22, 2011)

Mulrooney is harboring an alien. As in an extra-terrestrial. And it's name is Svhsesega.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 22, 2011)

CarlaSixx is a professional cat herder.


----------



## hrd (Jul 22, 2011)

Dromond knows about CarlaSixx's secret identity because he's actually a cat on the lam.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 22, 2011)

hrd is a lady spirit from the Renaissance time coming back to collect men and their innocent souls.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2011)

The green light under her avatar is a vortex where unsuspecting victims get sucked in and find themselves in Wonkaland except they're transformed into Augustus Gloop.


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 22, 2011)

CastingPearls is the younger sister of the late Tammy Faye LaValley Bakker Messner,known better as Tammy Faye Bakker,wife of Reverend Jim Bakker.CastingPearls given name is Fammy Taye and is the ex wife of former MLB pitcher John Butcher,thus she was a Butcher,her sis was a Bakker,all that is lacking is a candlestick maker...


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 22, 2011)

zabadguy is Keyser Soze *nods knowingly*


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 23, 2011)

CAMellie's life is the basis for the film Weekend at Bernies


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Jul 23, 2011)

Robbie Rob used to be a writer for TeleTubbies... but was sadly fired when he submitted his erotica script instead of that day's episode.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 23, 2011)

Sydney Vicious' life is the inspiration for the Dos Equis (XX) beer comercials.


----------



## Nexis (Jul 23, 2011)

Carla is secretly the princess of Candyland.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 23, 2011)

Nexis knows where Jimmy Hoffa is.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 23, 2011)

Mathias is the REAL Professor Charles Xavier!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 23, 2011)

Every sex dream you have ever had is because CAMellie was the one who made it so.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 23, 2011)

Kylaisamachine is actually the first prototype humanoid robot that will soon take over the world by launching an all out attack on human kind. Kyla feeling so burdened by this has come to warn us...therefore she is on the run and hiding in middle America pretending to be a young woman about ready to go to college while the bad robots search her out...


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 23, 2011)

Punkygurly74 just happens to be the younger,sexier,wiser,and more buoyant sister of Arianna Huffington,president of The Huffington Post. Arianna gets all her ideas,tips,and legal advise from her younger sister PunkyGurly74,whose real name is Annaira Stella Stansinopoulos. It is rumored her initials A.S.S. were given to her because she has such a hot one. There is also talk that the two sisters will join forces and attempt to become the new WWE Tag Team Champions later this summer.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 23, 2011)

Zabadguy is the real Willy Wonka.


----------



## hrd (Jul 23, 2011)

CarlaSixx cancelled _Firefly_.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hrd is actually a Doll from dollhouse she has just had this personality implanted to fool us


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 23, 2011)

spiritangel was the ORIGINAL burlesque dancer of it's time.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 23, 2011)

California was originally called Kaylafornia but someone in an alternate universe had the rights to it first. Litigation is still pending.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2011)

cp is actually the inspiration for hello kitty and in fact has never seen a cent in royalties or had sign off rights to any of the merchandise to this day it is a jelously gaurded secret you see cp is Hello Kitty herself


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 23, 2011)

She likes to watch pimple-popping videos. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 24, 2011)

He sleeps with Team Rocket Plushies!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 24, 2011)

ypp is actually a pokemon disguised as a human


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 24, 2011)

Spiritangel was the real creator of Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 24, 2011)

Jess likes to log roll naked while singing the Lumberjack Song.


----------



## None (Jul 24, 2011)

Dromond has committed horrible unspeakable acts against the muppet community. He killed them all! Even the younglings...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 24, 2011)

None frolics through hills of daisies dressed as a cat on Tuesdays when the moon is full.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Plump Princess was born a mongoose, but the CIA needed her brain...


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 24, 2011)

Sydney Vicious was is the reason Arnold Schwarzeneggar and Maria Schriver broke up, lets just say Arnie now loves sexy big gals!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 24, 2011)

Rob is actually the lead singer of the cranberries however a near fatal accident and the fact he always felt trapped in the wrong body is why he is the man we see before us now (that and a hell of a lot of surgery)


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 24, 2011)

Spiritangel slays vampires and werewolves for a living after Edward and Jacob both left her for Bella, and while she was hunting, she came across a new hunk/species to fall in love with. A werepanther named Eric.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kayla...is a machine! Oh, wait...

Kaylaisamachine won the 2004 Texas State Turnip Chuckin' Contest, but only because she illegally whittled down the turnips to make them more aerodynamic


----------



## mel (Jul 25, 2011)

he once was a bird..an angry bird.. which got him kicked out of the nest..thrown over a wall and into a emphis TN where he became an elvis impersonator.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 25, 2011)

Mel has a cult of male minions who, entranced by her beauty, do her evil bidding.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 25, 2011)

Brian has developed and harnessed the secrets of cold fusion and teleportation but because the scientific community considers his bacon train quackery not to mention unions are up in arms over whether it falls under transport or pork (but not pork transport) he refuses to share his discoveries until his true genius is fully acknowledged.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 25, 2011)

cp is singlehandedly responsible for all the pearls in the world being fakes she has an ocean grotto filled to bursting with all the real pearls, she has a beacon everytime a real pearl is used she steals it and replaces it with a fake pearl real pearls are now starting to be considered fakes she has done this so often


----------



## hrd (Jul 26, 2011)

spiritangel is Batman.


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 26, 2011)

she once healed a blind mans eyes with mud-


----------



## Dromond (Jul 26, 2011)

Russianrobot was actually made in China.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dro is.....the most interesting man in the world....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 26, 2011)

She's Ron Burgundy?


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 26, 2011)

Jon Blaze is the creator of Sex Panther. He, in fact, did use a diaper filled with Indian food, a turd covered in burnt hair, and bigfoot's dick to make it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 26, 2011)

Kaylaisamachine has used her hair to conceal weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 26, 2011)

CarlaSixx is TOTALLY in love with me. lol


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bmann has been hiding the existence of mole people for years. When he first ran across one he assumed it was Splinter, but quickly realized his mistake. He frequently visits their colonies to share a meal of shoe strings and lettuce.


----------



## J_Underscore (Jul 26, 2011)

Jess87 is actually an 87 year old man


----------



## Deacone (Jul 26, 2011)

J_JP_M secretly wants to fuck a pig...right in it's snout!


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 27, 2011)

Deacone is The Stig.


----------



## hrd (Jul 27, 2011)

mulrooney13 owns the Bates Motel.


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 27, 2011)

matched wits with marcello mastroianni in 8 1/2


----------



## hrd (Jul 27, 2011)

russianrobot is really a laboratory mouse plotting world domination.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2011)

hrd is actually the drs companion the others are fictionalised accounts of her many multiple personalities


----------



## Dromond (Jul 27, 2011)

Spiritangel is really a mad scientist hidden in her lair somewhere in the Outback. Her goal is to show them. Show them all.


----------



## hrd (Jul 27, 2011)

Dromond keeps zombies as pets.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2011)

hrd invented the wheel and then turned it into cheese cause thats just the way she rolls


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 27, 2011)

SpirtAngel has watched the porno Forrest Hump over 400 times


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2011)

Robbie Rob stars in the porno forrest Hump I had to watch it 400 times before I could stop laughing


----------



## Mathias (Jul 27, 2011)

Her patronaus is an Owl. I saw it with my own eyes!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2011)

matty invented fruit loops and a time machine so he could hoard the profits and actually eat them as a kid


----------



## russianrobot (Jul 27, 2011)

she once shot a man in reno just to watch him die-


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 27, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> she once shot a man in reno just to watch him die-


He is not actually a robot, just a guy who walks around in a cardboard box with buttons and LED lights drawn on with a Sharpie.


----------



## hrd (Jul 27, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe single-handedly perpetrated the biggest cinematic fraud to date: she convinced Hollywood executives that Keanu Reeves could act his way out of a box.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 28, 2011)

Hrd is actually travelling through time as we speak trying to unravel the mystery of why twihard is so popular


----------



## Mathias (Jul 28, 2011)

She actually knows why Twilight is so popular and is just using hrd's time machine to travel through time and keep it from happening.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 28, 2011)

Mathias is Voldemort's number one fan.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 28, 2011)

Plump Princess plays video games in footie pajamas


----------



## hrd (Jul 28, 2011)

Lamia has made certain the R.O.U.S.s have been properly trained to herd the next handsome English pirate that comes stumbling through her Fire Swamp toward her cottage.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 28, 2011)

hrd is hiding legitimate proof of the Loch Ness Monster's existence.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 28, 2011)

Plump Princess can actually fly but chooses not to as it would make penguins look bad, and she never wants to make the penguins look bad


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 28, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> Plump Princess can actually fly but chooses not to as it would make penguins look bad, and she never wants to make the penguins look bad



Robbie Rob secretly is a HUGE Abba fan and watches a constant loop of Murial's Wedding and Mama Mia when no one is around...


----------



## Fox (Jul 28, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 helped write the plot for Jem the TV series when she was only 10


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 28, 2011)

Fox has developed a new flavor-enhanced vodka called 'jelly bean' but the Easter Bunny (the plaintiff) is suing him for international patent violations. It doesn't look good for the defendant Fox (legal name Vulpes Vulpes) because Santa Claus and the Tooth Fairy are representing the Easter Bunny but the Invisible Pink Unicorn may be making an appearance to testify. Or not. Fox is representing himself or pro se, and everyone knows anyone who represents himself has a fool for a client but his charm just might win the jury over. Or not.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 28, 2011)

Lainey actually is 350 years old however she has never looked her age and if you manage to get close enough to steal a hair it will grant one wish and then turn into a small pearl


----------



## Mathias (Jul 28, 2011)

She makes the bears she makes come to life at night and do her bidding.


----------



## hrd (Jul 28, 2011)

He's the third Mario brother. His family disinherited him because he organized the crusade for Goomba rights.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 29, 2011)

HRD can fart the theme tune to Hill Street Blues


----------



## Dromond (Jul 31, 2011)

Robbie Rob likes to burgle kegs of Guinness from the brewery.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 31, 2011)

Dromond is the one who started the whole idea of creeps/cops waiting in cars in dark spots with a cup of coffee and a donut. 
He mastered this long before anyone else.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 31, 2011)

CarlaSixx spent the first fifteen years of her life surviving in the pouch of an elusive giant kangaroo.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jess actually was out on the quad of OSU late one Fall evening after bar hoping on High Street...she was totally plastered when she decided to strip down and do a cannonball into Mirror Lake ....she has started a whole new student tradition....oh yes and then had to get a tetanus shot the next day Mirror Lake is just nasty you brave girl! lol


----------



## Lamia (Jul 31, 2011)

PunkyGurl once shot a man in Reno just to watch him die and another one in Deadwood for snoring and then she just went crazy and shot people with no reason at all.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 31, 2011)

The FBI soon swarms Lamia's house as her power is cut to the internet and a swat team storms her home - wanting to know how she knew about me since I am in witness protection....it wasn't actually me - I was just in the car with Dro when he did all that killing....


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2011)

Punkygurly has been barred from all casinos because when she walks past any slot machines they mysteriously hit the jackpot.


----------



## Fox (Jul 31, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Punkygurly has been barred from all casinos because when she walks past any slot machines they mysteriously hit the jackpot.



CastingPearls can actually cast pearls.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fox secretly spends his free time dressed like Mark Walhberg in Rockstar and wants to be Rob Halford (Judas Priest) (we want to see pics of you in leather pants - whoo and hooo!!)


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Punkygurly74 will be starring in a porno remake of Arnold Schwarzenegger's "Conan The Barbarian" called "Connie The Librarian"......The plot is simple,she annihilates all bookworms who refuse to please her sexually...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2011)

Zabadguy is producing his own porno in which he shows the world exactly what finger he is when showing where he is in Michigan.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2011)

Elaine secretly teamed up with Invader Zim to take over the world. It just doesn't seem that way because the world is exactly the way she wants it!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 31, 2011)

He eats his boogers. With salt. On a cracker.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2011)

He can fuse with metal objects at will.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 31, 2011)

zabadguy said:


> Punkygurly74 will be starring in a porno remake of Arnold Schwarzenegger's "Conan The Barbarian" called "Connie The Librarian"......The plot is simple,she annihilates all bookworms who refuse to please her sexually...



Okay because you got me twice nice....

Zabadguy is actually the "sweet bandit". He has hit over 15 banks and is on the FBI's top 10 most wanted list... hits banks and has a special chemical he uses to dose the managers to open the bank vaults - the only thing they can remember about him is that he smells like a giant sugar cookies....


----------



## hrd (Jul 31, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 and Mathias having been taking turns keeping Godzilla as a pet. King Kong is jealous.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 31, 2011)

hrd has actually been instigating that animosity between King Kong and Godzilla in hopes of a sequel to the movie.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2011)

Jess is the ONLY other member in the ONLY group that Groucho would actually agree to be a member of.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jul 31, 2011)

is actually chuck norris' arch nemesis.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 31, 2011)

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> is actually chuck norris' arch nemsis.



Sarah sniffs glue....now we know why she laughs so much.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 31, 2011)

Lamia does all the voices on the song "Cotton Eye Joe" by Rednex.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mulrooney is the one who talked Pat Boone into making In A Metal Mood.


----------



## russianrobot (Aug 1, 2011)

Jess87 beat the shit out of Morrissey for no apparent reason at all--


----------



## hrd (Aug 1, 2011)

russianrobot is raising an army of mutant pigeons in hopes of annoying the world to death.


----------



## russianrobot (Aug 2, 2011)

HRD rolled with Avon's westside, before she split Baltimore


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 2, 2011)

russianrobot was behind the Roswell UFO landing.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 2, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> russianrobot was behind the Roswell UFO landing.



Your Plump Princess faked the moon landing with a diver's suit, a can of white spraypaint, and 400 cubic feet of pure Crystal (TM) sugar. 1 basement, 1 evening, 1 consipracy.


----------



## zabadguy (Aug 2, 2011)

It was lovelocs "dreadlocks" that inspired the makers of the movie "Predator" to give the aliens "locks".....if they had just had the sense to use her beauty those aliens wouldn't have been so damn ugly....


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 2, 2011)

zabadguy is really a japanese pop star who secretly uses subliminal messaging in his lyrics to control all of his fans and one day create an army to take over the world!


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 2, 2011)

TwilightStarr goes around many different streets in random famous towns shouting
*Kentucky*


----------



## 1love_emily (Aug 2, 2011)

J_JP_M has starred in many Lifetime Original Movies


----------



## Lamia (Aug 2, 2011)

1love emily writes Winnie the Pooh Fan Fiction and it's pretty X rated...


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 2, 2011)

Lamia is actually a Llama in a hat


----------



## Deacone (Aug 2, 2011)

J_JP_M is secretly a chinese person.


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 2, 2011)

Deacone has a secret gaming addiction called "Ring of fire"


----------



## Deacone (Aug 2, 2011)

J_JP_M is going to be part of "black eye" club soon >_>


----------



## russianrobot (Aug 3, 2011)

Deacone said:


> J_JP_M is going to be part of "black eye" club soon >_>




cleaned by fire & sword all the pagans from Salisbury Plain---


----------



## one2one (Aug 8, 2011)

Russianrobot makes late night runs for peanut butter Captain Crunch.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Aug 8, 2011)

one2one said:


> Russianrobot makes late night runs for peanut butter Captain Crunch.



One2one is single handily responsible for the world economic crisis!


----------



## None (Aug 8, 2011)

Robbie Rob has an elaborate tiny spoon collection that he clutches to his chest while he is being the little spoon in a spooning configuration.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2011)

None's newest paen will be a modern take on Homer's Odyssey in which Homer Simpson goes in search of the golden donut, conquers Jason and the Coconuts, defeats Sinbad the Sirloin Sandwich and discovers that he's married his sister-in-law's twin sister's sister who's the daughter-in-law of his father, Abraham Simpson. Tis folly.


----------



## hrd (Aug 8, 2011)

CastingPearls used to roam the high seas in a fevered search for golden treasures, breaking many hearts and leaving an endless string of corpses in her wake.


----------



## russianrobot (Aug 9, 2011)

hrd said:


> CastingPearls used to roam the high seas in a fevered search for golden treasures, breaking many hearts and leaving an endless string of corpses in her wake.



the last person who crossed HRD's path came home to find this written in Panda blood on their wall

_"Half a league, half a league,
&#8195; Half a league onward,
All in the valley of Death"
_


----------



## None (Aug 9, 2011)

Russianrobot is in fact John Wilkes Boothe from the future of an alternative reality where Abraham Lincoln was a celebrated poet who mainly wrote epic poems about log cabins. Russianrobot does not care for log cabins nor those who write odes about them.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 9, 2011)

None's secret identity is that of a superhero. At night he dresses up in tight fitting footie PJ's and a cape and drives the mean streets of Tustin looking for danger and criminals...


----------



## russianrobot (Aug 10, 2011)

None said:


> Russianrobot is in fact John Wilkes Boothe from the future of an alternative reality where Abraham Lincoln was a celebrated poet who mainly wrote epic poems about log cabins. Russianrobot does not care for log cabins nor those who write odes about them.



brilliant, fucking brilliant!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2011)

Punky Girl is really the inspiration for Sarah and in fact Chuck is based on one of her real life experiences

RUssian Robot is in fact an Asio spy not in fact Kgb like you would assume


----------



## hrd (Sep 1, 2011)

spiritangel used to make it always winter but never Christmas.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 1, 2011)

hrd is really Kimber from Jem and the Holograms.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 1, 2011)

Happyface really isnt happy just mildly amused most of the time


----------



## Mathias (Sep 2, 2011)

She really has angel wings. You can't see them because she's cleverly hidden them!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 2, 2011)

Matty really is Dr X


----------



## Dromond (Dec 3, 2011)

Spiritangel lives at the north pole because Santa couldn't pay his mortgage and got foreclosed. She picked up his house and workshop for cheap at the auction.


----------



## None (Dec 4, 2011)

Dromond runs a speakeasy out of his thrift store in the lower East Side and caters primarily to the greatest generation of bee-bop freestyle jazz saxophonists.


----------



## lushluv (Dec 5, 2011)

None toils tirelessly day in and day out in an attempt to become famous so that he can achieve his secret goal of becoming a contestant on _'Dancing With The Stars'_ and exposing that it is completely rigged by the nefarious _mouse_.


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 5, 2011)

lushluv dreams about wearing pearl necklaces and 40's dresses, because that's when romance was truly alive...


----------



## Dromond (Dec 5, 2011)

BBWMoon only claims to be fragile to lull her enemies into a false sense of security.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2011)

Those sunglasses are stapled to his head. Throgh them he can get a satellite radio signal which is awesome except he can't stop singing the lyrics to Come Sail Away. There is no known cure for Come Sail Awayitis.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 5, 2011)

Lainey bakes gourmet cupcakes in her basement and sells them on the black market (they are THAT lethal)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2011)

fat9276 is participating in a secret government experiment to create a clone army of beautiful people. She's the model for the eyes.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 5, 2011)

BigBeaitifulMe freelances as a ninja for hire on the weekend.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2011)

ScreamingChicken said:


> BigBeaitifulMe freelances as a ninja for hire on the weekend.


ScreamingChicken is talented at spelling my username correctly.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 5, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ScreamingChicken is talented at spelling my username correctly.



I had to type fast because there was a freelance ninja chasing me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 5, 2011)

ScreamingChicken is actually a screaming _duck_.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 5, 2011)

YPP is actually the Queen of Canada.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2011)

Has the exclusive patent on a top secret potato that can save the world and also explain Tom Cruise' success. *note* : It's related.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 6, 2011)

Lainey, has hidden the worlds supplies of diamanindium somewhere in the deep south and will take the secret to her grave(if she ever choses to go there). Diamanindium is actually the elixer of life and what keeps her so youthful looking


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 6, 2011)

spiritangel is from the North Pole, and knows The. Real. Santa. Claus :wubu:


----------



## lushluv (Dec 8, 2011)

BBWMoon is a psychic working for a secret society with no name to bring down Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus once and for all breaking their corrupt hold on tweens everywhere.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

Lushluv is the head of an alien empire bent on conquering Earth using bologna and Cheese Wiz.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 8, 2011)

Weirdo is actually quite normal.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

NancyGirl74 has an army of robotic suicide squirrels at her command. Beware!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2011)

Eric is Really Dr Doom in disguise don't let his sweet nature fool you


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 8, 2011)

Spiritangel is really a pit boss at a casino in Tunica, MS.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 8, 2011)

His user name is actually his birth name, which was the name of the taxi driver who delivered him in the backseat of a checkered cab in midtown traffic.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

Castingpearls is named so because that is what she was doing when she arose out of the ocean, fully formed, riding on a clam. She was making room for her first man-catch.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 8, 2011)

Weirdo's favorite Disney characters are the two seashells who played Ariel's bra in Little Mermaid.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

NancyGirl74 has a secret shine to DeForrest Kelly.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 9, 2011)

He has glow-in-the dark Star Wars undies in all styles and colors.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 9, 2011)

mimosa likes to dress up like Dorothy from _The Wizard of Oz_ and do naughty things.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 9, 2011)

Weirdo secretly reads mills and boon novels hiding them in graphic novel covers so no one knows


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 9, 2011)

spiritangel is in a BDSM relationship with Santa Claus.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 10, 2011)

Weirdo890 said:


> mimosa likes to dress up like Dorothy from _The Wizard of Oz_ and do naughty things.



Weirdo climbs a tree and uses binoculars to watch me do naughty things in my Dorothy outfit.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2011)

Mimosa is secretly a Millionairess, she has a hidden stash of wealth on her own private island. The Problem is she has forgotten the islands location


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 10, 2011)

Spiritangle was the original sender of the very first chain email which is still being forwarded to "10 of your closest friends" even as we speak....*forward this to 10 of your closest friends in the next two minutes and you can expect something special to arrive at your door!*


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 10, 2011)

NancyGirl74 wants to overthrow Amandaclause and take her spot.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 10, 2011)

He gets completely aroused every time he enters a comic bookstore.


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 10, 2011)

Is secretly a Nigerian prince whose money I inherited!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 10, 2011)

freakyfred is a mad scientist who has created a portal to the realm of the Looney Tunes.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 10, 2011)

Weirdo is addicted to banana Pocky.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 10, 2011)

Dro is an undercover cop who frequents shopping malls in his continual quest to take down the Board Game Burglar, aka. Freddy Knuckles.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 10, 2011)

Littlefairywren is actually an android that her cat Mouse uses to further her intention to rule Australia. (as well as rid it of those pesky dogs)


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 10, 2011)

CastingPearls is made of soft pink fairy floss and she farts rainbows. Whoops, I said fart lol....she "passes" rainbows


----------



## penguin (Dec 10, 2011)

littlefairywren invented the Macarena.


----------



## lushluv (Dec 10, 2011)

penguin is obsessed with the movie _'Howard the Duck'_, and writes secret fan fic about the future penguin/duck wars of 2021.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 11, 2011)

lushluv is planning to ignite the penguin/duck wars of 2021.


----------



## Deven (Dec 11, 2011)

Weirdo went to Hogwarts!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 11, 2011)

DevenDoom is actually DOCTOR DOOM!


----------



## lushluv (Dec 11, 2011)

Weirdo890 is some type of Miyagi that has me actually contemplating what a penguin/duck war would look like.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 11, 2011)

lushluv is bio-engineering both the ducks *AND* penguin supersoldiers who will fight in said war. BWU-HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 11, 2011)

Weirdo is the one mama warned you about.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Weirdo is the one mama warned you about.



And Dromond is my accomplice.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 11, 2011)

They both figured out how to wriggle their way out of straitjackets and escaped the asylum without notice.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 11, 2011)

Lainey loosened their straitjackets.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 11, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe let us out of our cells.


----------



## penguin (Dec 12, 2011)

Weirdo was the original actor cast to play the role of Tyler Durden in Fight Club, but was fired because he kept talking about it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 12, 2011)

Penguin is so named because she likes to wear tuxedos when no one's looking.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 12, 2011)

Ginny is a lovely, lovely person. She is caring, kind, and compassionate. An all around sweetheart....Too bad she enjoys stealing walkers from elderly people.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2011)

Nancy girl has a huge secret she is Actually Nancy Drew but shhh don't tell anyone


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 12, 2011)

Spiritangel is secretly a spy. She's currently on a dangerous mission.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 12, 2011)

1love_emily conjures the souls of dead musicians in her room for a jam session.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 12, 2011)

He is the real dancing queen.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2011)

Mimosa stole the cookie from the cook cookie jar, it's true I saw her


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 12, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> Mimosa stole the cookie from the cook cookie jar, it's true I saw her



(Darn it, I can't rep Nancy yet! Thank you, sweetheart. :happy

Spiritangel's secret occupation is the captain of a pirate ship.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 12, 2011)

BBMe knows the way to San Jose, but she's not telling.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 12, 2011)

Dro tried to kidnap the talking baby from the ETrade commercials.


----------



## Jess87 (Dec 13, 2011)

NancyGirl74 dresses up as Moon Knight every other Wednesday for no reason, but sheer enjoyment of the costume.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 14, 2011)

Jess87 is really 87.....but has a really fantastic plastic surgeon.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 14, 2011)

Mimosa easily lures men into her bedroom, but they don't come out again.

Mainly because they don't want to.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 14, 2011)

mimosa's fluffy goodness comes from all the milky ways she consumes


----------



## Dromond (Dec 14, 2011)

Spiritangel is a little slow on the draw.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 14, 2011)

Dro was consulted by Mario Puzzo for character development when he was writing The Godfather... hehehe


----------



## Deven (Dec 15, 2011)

Punkygurly74 knows how to use The Force.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 15, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Punkygurly74 knows how to use The Force.



DevenDoom is a prolific badger historian.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 15, 2011)

Jay is actually from the east coast


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 15, 2011)

NancyGirl is a witch. And she's part of the Hufflepuff house.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 15, 2011)

Emily is a muggle


----------



## lushluv (Dec 15, 2011)

NancyGirl74 _is really_ Nancy Grace!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2011)

lushluv has a secret life as a carmalite nun


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 16, 2011)

Spiritangel enjoys corrupting carmalite nuns.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 16, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spiritangel enjoys corrupting carmalite nuns.



NancyGirl enjoys caramel buns.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 16, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe likes to be called "Caramel Buns" by that special someone. 
:wubu:


----------



## lushluv (Dec 16, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> lushluv has a secret life as a carmalite nun



Tis true! :blush:



ScreamingChicken said:


> BigBeautifulMe likes to be called "Caramel Buns" by that special someone.
> :wubu:




ScreamingChicken is neither a screamer nor a chicken.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2011)

lushluv stole all my candy canes for her secret candy cane lair


----------



## lushluv (Dec 17, 2011)

spiritangel is joyfully using her psychic powers to know exactly which Aussie hunks to export over to the States for she takes utter delight in watching American women forget their names and lose their minds.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 17, 2011)

lushluv is really a mad scientist whose plan is to remake herself into a battle cyborg, dress up in a Civil War uniform, and call herself Robot E. Lee. She's is going to teach those damn Yankees a lesson.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 17, 2011)

Dromond was the inspiration for the character the Brain on Pinky and the Brain due to his Machiavellian ways


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 17, 2011)

Spiritangel failed her audition for the part of Pinky because she was too intellectual and her ears were too pink.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 18, 2011)

It was Pearls who put the bop in the bop shoo-wha-op. She also put the ram in the ram-a-lam-a-ding-dong.


----------



## lushluv (Dec 19, 2011)

NancyGirl74 still sits on Santa's lap every year and asks him for the same thing, more marshmallows in the Lucky Charm's.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 19, 2011)

Lushluv actually goes around spiking the punch just for giggles


----------



## Dromond (Nov 5, 2012)

Spiritangel is conspiring with the Oompa Loompas to steal all Willy Wonka's chocolate.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 5, 2012)

Dromond really is the lost Blues Brother.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2012)

Her real name is KarmaGarbanzo.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 5, 2012)

We're vag twinkies lol


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 5, 2012)

Large n lovely really is the reincarnation of Mz Monroe


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 5, 2012)

Spiritangel secretly lives in NC while I am based in the Land Down Under


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 5, 2012)

KittyKitten is really a dog lover, can't stand kitties at all.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 5, 2012)

Dharmabean really uses her name as a front when no one is looking she turns into an evil hag true story


----------



## JASmith (Nov 5, 2012)

SpiritAngel is actually the incarnation of the Goddess Freyja, in disguise.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 5, 2012)

JASmith stole Gerald Ford's pipe... and that's the reason why no other in the Oval Office has had a pipe!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 5, 2012)

Scorsese does not like Robert DeNiro.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dromond voted for Romney


----------



## Dromond (Nov 5, 2012)

Scorsese is a loyal member of the Sosialistisk Venstreparti.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Scorsese is a loyal member of the Sosialistisk Venstreparti.



With my membership at Fremskrittspartiet!

Dromond knows his way around Wikipedia!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 5, 2012)

he hides it well but Scoresese is really a freeloading hippy


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2012)

The world's only living breathing Caramello Koala.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 6, 2012)

She has plans.

SUCH plans.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 6, 2012)

dro and cp are secretly planning to replace both Obama and Romney with robots that only they can control


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2012)

Spiritangel intends to make psychic fairy teddybear replicas of them.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 6, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Spiritangel intends to make psychic fairy teddybear replicas of them.



Damnit woman I nearly spat nutella all over the screen


CP has already ordered sevral hundred of these psychic fairy bears for nefarious purposes


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2012)

She runs a black-market ring for smuggling nefarious porpoises.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 6, 2012)

For years CP has been recycling nefarious porpoises as Fancy Feast Cat Food. Greenpeace has her on their ten most dangerous list.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 6, 2012)

moore2me has actually been encouraging cp in this activity in fact I believe she is the one that started the whole nefarious porpoise ring and is in fact the ring leader


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 6, 2012)

Spiritangel is really spiritual she claims. Yeah, that's a "nice" way to say you're worshiping Satan. And loving the sound of your nails on a chalkboard


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 6, 2012)

Scorsese is just Jelous cause Satan likes me best true story


----------



## moore2me (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay - Here's the true story - On Halloween night I saw a Satanic worship session after I watched three or four horror movies. Spirit Angel and Scorsese were BOTH summoning the Dark Lord. They had a ring of teddy bears in black robes around a pentagram and all involved were singing and marching to the Teddy Bear's Picnic Song. Cat food sandwiches were served as snacks after the singing and dancing.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 6, 2012)

Moore2me isn't just sleepwalking and imagining things... she's also M, James Bond's boss.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 6, 2012)

I am laughing sooo bloody hard right now  I can picture the teddys as well




Scorsese is actually Dr Evil in Disguise he often when home alone spends a lot of time stroking his hairless pussy and saying I will get you powers


----------



## moore2me (Nov 9, 2012)

Secret Squirrel reporting again - from the field. Has anyone noticed that a small group of elite DIMMERS or a wanna be brain trust has virtually held this thread hostage for nearly a week? No new posters has entered the thread and this area is in lockdown. Lord only knows what is going on inside these walls - it could be the torture or envisceration of teddy bears, it could be the starvation of fat girls, it could be the force feeding fat girls a diet of celery, carrots, and kiwi fruit peels. Or worst of all the weak and strong minded of this group could be forced to watch continuous reruns of Nightrider and Cop Rock. I can only imagine the horrors!!!

Please send in reinforcements ASAP.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 9, 2012)

Secret Agent Squirrel isn't looking for reinforcements... she's actually an evil mind, like Brain, seeking minions.


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 9, 2012)

Scorsese doesn't care about movies, he just likes to talk about how often he scores with the ladies...


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 9, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Secret Agent Squirrel isn't looking for reinforcements... she's actually an evil mind, like Brain, seeking minions.



Sorry, missed the last few contributions..

Dharmabean goes to the hairdresser once a week just to get the flower on her profile pic watered...


----------



## hal84 (Nov 9, 2012)

bbwbud said:


> Sorry, missed the last few contributions..
> 
> Dharmabean goes to the hairdresser once a week just to get the flower on her profile pic watered...



bbwbud is actually a vampire hunter and we all know vampires are BBWs.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 9, 2012)

hal84 secretly hates football


----------



## hal84 (Nov 9, 2012)

Drommond actual prefers Dan Akroyd but couldn't find a pic via Goggle that he liked.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 14, 2012)

hal84 is actually a 110 year old Man who knows the secrets to the spice but he isnt sharing


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 14, 2012)

SpiritAngel has an ongoing battle with the squirrels in her yard.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 16, 2012)

Dharmabean gargles with tequila.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 16, 2012)

Dromond supplies my tequila.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 16, 2012)

dharmabean still cries to sleep knowing that they don't make her favorite shampoo anymore.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 17, 2012)

hal84 is secretly Hal Jordan, The Green Lantern!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 17, 2012)

Weirdo is actually quite normal.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dromond is actually the reincarnation of John Belushi.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 17, 2012)

You're closer to the truth than you realize.

Weirdo once led a non-violent protest objecting to the rising popularity of tighty whities.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2012)

Dromond is spending excessive amounts of money in his healthcare budget on skin protection with a SPF of 655. He gets his glasses from a welding supply store and his hat is lined with tin foil. The sun in Florida is killing his delicate white complexion - think somewhere between Dracula and Barnabas Collins. Really? Have you ever seen him without the dark glasses?


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

Moore2Me is really the master mind behind Honey Boo Boo.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 18, 2012)

dharmabean is the one solely responsible for killing the series lost


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

Spiritangel secretly wants to start an order of chaos, one squirrel at a time.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 18, 2012)

Dharmabean is secret squirrel


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2012)

It's funny dharmabean mentioned squirrels. I have a copy of her Thanksgiving menu and the main course is Fried Squirrel with gravy and rice. Now that sounds good to me, I just hope she has enough squirrel for everyone that will show up. If not we may have to go fetch some squirrels before dinner.

P.S. I hear thru the grapevine that the squirrels around her yard are so mad they are planning to eat every flower bulb and underground plant root in her yard, her neighbor's yards, and her friend's yards. Their cousins the flying squirrels are planning to get into her roof, build nests, and raise lots and lots of rowdy babies. The fun part flying squirrels are nocturnal and will play chase in the attic all night. They have paid off Billy the Exterminator to leave the alone if Dharm tries to hire him.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 18, 2012)

Dharmabean is correct in revealing that Spiritangel is trying to form an order of chaos. What Dharmabean fails to mention is that this is a religious order which requires all believers to extract light from tulip bulbs. M2M is complicit in that the fruit of the grapevine she mentions causes hallucinatory spiritual visions of saintly squirrels and frequently inbibes in this delectable liquor when no one is looking.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

CastingPearls is raising an army of robotic suicide squirrels.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

Weirdo here, see, he's creating an opera based on super agent robotic suicide squirrels.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

Dharmabean is helping to produce my opera. She's also the lead singer in it.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 18, 2012)

Weirdo was the person that wrote the screenplay to Battlefield Earth one of the worse movies ever made.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

Hal ... says it was the worst movie ever... but he was the first in line. . So first, he slept in line at the theater for a whole week waiting for opening night.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

hal84 has L. Ron Hubbard's (The author of Battlefield Earth) soul trapped in a crate in his basement.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 18, 2012)

Weirdo is still pissed at me for not giving him that soul.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

hal84 didn't give me the soul even after I offered him three rooms of gold and turkish delight.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 18, 2012)

Weirdo is just upset that Tom Cruise out bid him


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 18, 2012)

Hal is really one of Weirdo's multiple personalities.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

CatingPearls is dating one of my multiple personalities.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 19, 2012)

Weirdo's fav persoanlity is actually Splinter the villian from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 19, 2012)

hal84 is actually Shredder from TMNT.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 19, 2012)

He's petitioning the mods to change this thread's name to Weirdo and Hal's Forbidden Love.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 19, 2012)

She wants in on the forbidden love.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 19, 2012)

When told he was suffering from delusions, he fell off his unicorn.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 19, 2012)

CP is plotting to hoard all the feather boas and marabou pumps in a mad science scheme to achieve world domination.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 19, 2012)

Dro is actually the one hoarding pumps and mirabeau feathers and all the fluffy boas because


he 


is 


a



closet



WOMAN :O


----------



## hal84 (Nov 19, 2012)

Has been voted best chest in the world five times running.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 19, 2012)

(omg hal laughing so hard at that one I think that honour goes to Mizz Puss actually)

Hal has been secretly spying on the women of dims by sending them boxes of treats that have small spy cameras attatched


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 19, 2012)

She covets my hot pink feather boas and orange stilettos.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2012)

what Weirdo did not say was that the feather boas were originally mine to begin with not sure where he got the ugly orange pumps from.......


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 20, 2012)

SpiritAngel has no deep, dark secrets. She's too golden to be anything but an angel.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2012)

Dharma you just killed this thread!!!! and I so do I just pretend to be angelic 


Dharmabean is secretly lusting after at least 3 people on dims and all of them are women but she is to afraid to come out of the closet....


----------



## hal84 (Nov 20, 2012)

Spiritangel is too modest to admit my last post


----------



## Deven (Nov 20, 2012)

Hal84 can belch America: The Beautiful backwards.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 20, 2012)

Deven was the inspiration for The Comedian in _Watchmen_.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 20, 2012)

Weirdo had a lock of Alan Moore's beard.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 20, 2012)

Hal is really a progressive in disguise.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2012)

Dro is secretly wooing lots of the women on dims to fullfill his secret desire to have the first fat harem in the world


----------



## Dromond (Nov 20, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Dro is secretly wooing lots of the women on dims to fullfill his secret desire to have the first fat harem in the world



That's not a secret.

Spiritangel is really one of Santa's Elves. She's a forward observer, cataloging who is naughty and nice.


----------



## JASmith (Nov 20, 2012)

Dromond is actually a political analyst with anarchist leanings...:shocked:


----------



## Deven (Nov 20, 2012)

JASmith is really Gandalf!


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 20, 2012)

od'd on tryptophan once


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2012)

he chose his username to drive us all crazy with the song of the same name


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 20, 2012)

enjoys the company of panda's ^_^


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 20, 2012)

Has a small collection of toast that look like famous people.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2012)

Is actually a karmic legume


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2012)

she has a home for wayward grandparents where she punishes them when they misbehave by playing loud music, and reminding them that its not the good old days


----------



## hal84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Has the trophy of the best chest five years running on her mantle.


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 21, 2012)

he dont tip, he plays bills


----------



## hal84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Was ripped off by Madonna after she stole the song material girl.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 30, 2012)

Hal84 was Madonna's lead security guy in her Super Bowl 2012 performance. She has recommended him to work security again at the Super Bowl 2013 show for the next performer. (I have heard it is between Gangnam's style and Ellen DeGeneres.)


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

Moore2me is actually the spitting image of a certain teams mascott in fact she has since replaced that mascot but for security reasons we can not reveal which one it is....


----------



## hal84 (Nov 30, 2012)

Spirit is still upset I revealed her greatest chst trophy with the world.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

hal stole the last two tickets to Comacon 2013 and is holding them ransom for stan lee frozen in carbonite


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 30, 2012)

Owns the secret recipe to recreate the perfect Twinkie but won't share!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

Own the one and only bertmoon doll in the universe and wont share


----------



## hal84 (Nov 30, 2012)

Is faster than Usan Bolt.


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 30, 2012)

he picked ryan fitzpatrick 2nd overall in his fantasy football draft


----------



## hal84 (Nov 30, 2012)

Is the only person to plays fantasy golf.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

hal is actually a genetically enhanced cyborg from the planted Miconia 1.5


----------



## hal84 (Nov 30, 2012)

Was told that in confidence


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 30, 2012)

he has a higher security clearance than susan rice


----------



## hal84 (Nov 30, 2012)

Is a joker, a hot joker


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

yes but this is reveal the previous posters deep dark secret lol


He also doubles as Kryton from Red Dwarf to earn extra money


----------



## hal84 (Nov 30, 2012)

S stripper name is two scoops of sugar


----------



## balletguy (Nov 30, 2012)

was responsible for the Bills losing at least one Super Bowl jk


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 30, 2012)

Is really the one that posed for this gif:


----------



## balletguy (Nov 30, 2012)

has a stand up comodey thing joing on the side...she is soooooo funny


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2012)

his username is a complete lie he is really the creator of the electric boogaloo


----------



## hal84 (Dec 1, 2012)

S was the one who first introduced Yogurt go Sticks and for this I think her. Thank you cutie


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2012)

hal was actually up for the role of Harry Potter and almost had them fooled that he was a 12yr old boy until someone spotted he was on his knees at the last audition and so Dan Radcliffe beat him for the role


----------



## moore2me (Dec 1, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> hal was actually up for the role of Harry Potter and almost had them fooled that he was a 12yr old boy until someone spotted he was on his knees at the last audition and so Dan Radcliffe beat him for the role



The bad M2M reads the above comment and interprets it that D.R. got a role via the "casting couch" or "on his knees". The good M2M immediately takes the bad M2M to the kitchen and washes her mouth & brain out with soap (again) (for the fourth time today).

The good M2M won't let her write any more response to this deep, dark secret.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

has more than two personalities...


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

was the original person to get jiggy with it


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 2, 2012)

Doesn't want to tell anyone, but she's really training me on the whole secret santa thing.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 2, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Doesn't want to tell anyone, but she's really training me on the whole secret santa thing.



Bad M2M says "I'm out, out, out, I say. I cannot be contained for long. I am like a witch on a broom or the cat in the hat. And, yes I am grooming Dharma to be my number one assistant or replacement. She shows promise altho she is waaaaay to nice. But, I think that can be eliminated with time.

Think of the opening sequence of Robot Chicken . . . .


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 2, 2012)

She owns and loves one of every Chia Pet ever made.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

That's actually him in his avatar not a picture


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

he actually stole all the cookies from the cookie jar and then went on a cookie jar stealing spree


----------



## balletguy (Dec 2, 2012)

has a secret collection of star wars dolls in her house


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

balletguy said:


> has a secret collection of star wars dolls in her house



blush I actually did for a little bit but they got sent to someone else last christmas as a pressie

He is actually obama's psychic advisor, the president does not make a decision without consulting him.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 2, 2012)

know all the One D songs ...



































by heart


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Blushed from my compliments


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 2, 2012)

is my other self


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

whilst they are trying really hard to keep it a secret its pretty obvious hal and MrD are together and love each other deeply beyond bromance......


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Getting tickets for the 75th anniversary tour of Hanson


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

is actually a closet belieber


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 2, 2012)

was a spice girls groupie


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Has a master chief from the halo genre costume


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2012)

hey the spice girls were fun 


hal is secretly a handsome prince and is gonna sweep me off my feet and make me his princess to which then we will go and live in a huge castle


----------



## hal84 (Dec 3, 2012)

S is actually just hoping for a nice Townhouse with his and her sinks.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2012)

<<< has bigger dreams than that 

Hal is rather upset that New Kids on the Block split up as he was all set to become the 6th kid on the block


----------



## hal84 (Dec 3, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> <<< has bigger dreams than that
> 
> Hal is rather upset that New Kids on the Block split up as he was all set to become the 6th kid on the block



S has a tattoo of the Jackson Five on her right butt cheek


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2012)

is laughing soooo hard right now


hal is actually the one with the jackson 5 tatoo on his behind he also has an I heart name inked over on his left bicep


----------



## hal84 (Dec 3, 2012)

S nicknamed her fists Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2012)

Hal is actually a broadway baby he hoofs it on stage 8 shows a week and is completely a typical man on broadway


----------



## hal84 (Dec 3, 2012)

S is a former stripper who had to retire because she was making the Us men go bankrupt before it became a trend


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2012)

hal is actually a former navy seal and rich as croseous however he hides these things from most people


----------



## hal84 (Dec 3, 2012)

S actually is Megatron!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2012)

hal is actually a famous circus freak aka the bearded lady but shhh dont tell anyone its a secret

and this is officially my 7800th post on dims


----------



## hal84 (Dec 3, 2012)

S is actually the screenrighter for Hair Spray that 80s movie with Ricki Lake


----------



## moore2me (Dec 3, 2012)

How many of you guys are ready to chip in and rent a room (or a martial arts death cage & referee) for the love & hate fest that is going on between Hal and Spiritangel to move on to another level? Here is what they have already revealed about themselves. . . . 
Inquiring minds want to know more and see the video.

*Hal is -
*1. A closet Beiber
2. A handsome prince who wants to make Spirit his princess
3. Upset that the group new Kids on the block Split up - he wanted to join
4. Has Jackson 5 tat on his butt
5. Taps dances professionally on Stage 8
6. Former Navy Seal & a wealthy man
7. Former circus sideshow freak - the bearded lady

*Spiritangel is -*
1. Getting tickets for the Hanson concert
2. Hoping for a nice townhouse to live in
3. Has a tat of the Jackson 5 on her right butt check
4. Has named her fists Bonnie & Clyde
5. Former stripper
6. secretly megatron
7. a screenwriter for Hairspray

(If it goes to a MMA - mixed martial arts match, my money is on Spiritangel.)


----------



## Dromond (Dec 3, 2012)

M2M is really Don King in disguise, and is trying to sign Hal and Spiritangel for an exclusive Pay Per View MMA deathmatch.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 3, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> hal is actually a famous circus freak aka the bearded lady but shhh dont tell anyone its a secret
> 
> *and this is officially my 7800th post on dims[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2012)

Dro is the living incarnation of Al Capone he even knows where the treasure is hidden however hes to scared to retrieve it so plays the part of a much poorer man



M2m has way to much time on her hands because she invented a device that much like the time turner in harry potter allows her to go backwards in time 


(thanks for the congrats it was a bit of a shock actually I post way to much accordiing to some people I know lol)


----------



## moore2me (Dec 4, 2012)

M2m has way to much time on her hands because she invented a device that much like the time turner in harry potter allows her to go backwards in time 


(thanks for the congrats it was a bit of a shock actually I post way to much accordiing to some people I know lol)

__________________

They say "the devil is in the details . . . "

Well, here I am. M2M


----------



## CPProp (Dec 5, 2012)

M2M makes Rubix cubes for the hard of hearing


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 6, 2012)

CPprop inflates bouncy castles for a living


----------



## CPProp (Dec 14, 2012)

Spiritangel drills the holes in polos and lifesavers  it must be a boring job.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2012)

CPProp is secretly Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## CPProp (Dec 14, 2012)

Weirdo890 test drives both Vegemite & Marmite for that var var voom prior to it hitting the shelves, of a store near you.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2012)

CPProp is the product of a genemixing experiment, wherein they combined the genes of Lewis Carroll and Edward Lear.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 14, 2012)

He once got a ticket for driving a vehicle in the buff.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 14, 2012)

Dharmabean licks belly button lint.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 14, 2012)

He can play the euphonium single handed with out a safety net. .


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2012)

He brilliged the slithy tove until it was barfengled.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 15, 2012)

weirdo is actually all seven of Snow Whites Dwarves he is actually a clone decended from the original.


----------



## swinglifeaway (Dec 15, 2012)

Every year, he plans out a single night. He watches a random family closely to monitor the proper moment to strike. He's got their schedule in the back of his mind always. He notices their subtle movements in public so he can mimic them on game night in the dark.

He's in the bushes drinking a white bottle, waiting for the family to sleep. It's a cold April night and since it's a Saturday, the son is still awake gaming. Weirdo890 curses himself for not choosing another night, but waits it out patiently. Finally, the son turns his monitor off.

He uses the hidden key under a planter, moves quickly across the nice floors and up the stairs to the bathroom. It's there he feels the turning of his stomach right on time. Everything is going according to plan.

He sits on the toilet, and a few moments later, his bowels are doing somersaults in a china shop. As soon as it comes out, he knows he's hit the toilet bowl and the wall behind him. He is very careful not to make any noise, but he's let out a couple grunts by this time, and as the toilet bowl overflows, he hears mumbling in the hallway. 

He knows he must make his escape. Weirdo890 grabs the nearest towel and cleans himself as fast as possible and exits out of the small bathroom window. He jumps back-first onto the lawn and dissipates into the night.

He cleans himself in a nearby creek and covers himself in clothes he had left in a garbage bag. Once his ritual is complete, in a comfortable sweatshirt and jeans he stares up into the stars and exhales a breath of confidence. The night is his.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 16, 2012)

He sells homing Kangaroos by attaching strong elastic to their tails


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 16, 2012)

CProp is addicted to the glue on the back of postage stamps and often breaks into his local post office for a quick lick.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 16, 2012)

LittleFairyWren is actually a pussycat. A real live feline who is underage so she had to create a human persona to interface with the rest of us peons. Her real name is Mouse. She's about 8 lbs. That's right, not even a BBW. An impersonator in every respect of the word. Also, she doesn't shave her legs. Or pits, come to think of it.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Dec 16, 2012)

CP is the fairy in your dryer that steals one of your socks


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 17, 2012)

CaAggieGirl is actually a my little pony in disguise though you would not know her because little is known about the evil ponies just the pretty friendship is magic ones.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 18, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> CaAggieGirl is actually a my little pony in disguise though you would not know her because little is known about the evil ponies just the pretty friendship is magic ones.



Spiritangel, I can testify that I have seen and met some of these real life evil ponies. At a horse boarding farm where I kept my beast of burden, there were several ponies that were boarded too - mostly children's pets. Because they were pets - these critters were spoiled rotten and did whatever they wanted to. All they had to do was eat, sleep, and once a week or so give their master a short ride.

There were a couple of these equine mini-me's that were the spawn of satan. They would come up to you and try to steal any food you had for your horse, they would bite and kick you, or try to stomp on your feet. Several of us carried baseball bats to swing against these terrorists if (or when) they attacked us again. Now, that I look back, probably be main reason these ponies were so mean was they were not made into geldings (neutered). They were frustrated in their love life because of the scarcity of female ponies. Plus, the big horses of the female variety were "out of their reach" and would viciously kick and bite the little fellows if they pestered them. (Perhaps this is one of the origins of the term "being on a high horse".

*Am I wandering again???? Sorry about the thread derailment. The last poster (Spiritangel is the Horse Whisperer.)*


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 18, 2012)

M2M is actually an Angel in disguise her rambles are designed to fool us into thinking she is just a normal human


----------



## CPProp (Dec 18, 2012)

Spiritangel crochets small nests for Brush-tailed Bettong to keep them warm in winter.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 23, 2012)

Was an unpaid extra in the last epsoide of Friends.


----------



## Oona (Dec 23, 2012)

The boat he's on in his profile pic is actually a Pirate Ship he commandeered.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 23, 2012)

that cool hair .. she born with it


----------



## Oona (Dec 23, 2012)

His Avatar is really him. Hes a tiny, bald man with a gun.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 23, 2012)

she eats soup with chopsticks


----------



## Oona (Dec 23, 2012)

He likes to wear shoes on his hands


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

She has a large collection of Scooby Doo character stuffed creatures.


----------



## Oona (Dec 23, 2012)

She goes to the store in scuba gear


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 23, 2012)

sings along to annie lennox in her sleep


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

MRdobolina said:


> sings along to annie lennox in her sleep



How did you know???!!!! 

He's one of the original Jedi's.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 23, 2012)

she dances the salsa every sunday


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

Is one of the original Beastie Boys...


----------



## balletguy (Dec 23, 2012)

Was the Govenor of NY in 1999.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

He's Spider Man.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 23, 2012)

Does not actually like sweet treats.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

Cleared the shelf of Twinkies at his local grocery store when he heard about the possible end of the line for them...


----------



## balletguy (Dec 23, 2012)

Was a hair band groupie in the 80s.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 23, 2012)

Wrote a long letter about his life on 12.20.12, because he was totally sure the world was going to end 12.21.12


----------



## balletguy (Dec 23, 2012)

Despite what it says in her avatar she does not like to lick lint


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

Has a pinecone collection.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 23, 2012)

Wears her bra and underwear backwards, she thinks it's more comfortable that way.


----------



## Oona (Dec 23, 2012)

She does backflips when she sneezes!


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

Sings opera under water.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 23, 2012)

Sleeps hanging upside down like a bat.


----------



## Oona (Dec 23, 2012)

Shes actually a bat.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 23, 2012)

She's actually a chipmunk ninja super hero.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

Is the queen of the Oompah Loompas.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2012)

Sweetie is Actually Cat Woman she has us all fooled believing she is a total sweetheart as her other persona


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 26, 2012)

Is a champion swordfisher.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 27, 2012)

Is an albino ghost.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 27, 2012)

Is the manager of a goldfish singing group.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 27, 2012)

4 time winner of the NYC marathon!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 27, 2012)

Taught all the reindeer how to pick on Rudolf.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 27, 2012)

Has a crush on Dancer


----------



## balletguy (Dec 28, 2012)

Was in the running to play Rick on Walking Dead, but opted out at the last minute.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 28, 2012)

Isnt really into bbw/ssbbws is actually into big hairy burly men he likes em rough and mean.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 28, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Isnt really into bbw/ssbbws is actually into big hairy burly men he likes em rough and mean.



Once ate a beehive.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 29, 2012)

Miskatonic said:


> Once ate a beehive.



Was the spitball champion of his 5th grade class.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 29, 2012)

Created the grenade blow up at the end of a fist pound


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 29, 2012)

hal84 said:


> Created the grenade blow up at the end of a fist pound



Is really a Giants fan...


----------



## balletguy (Dec 29, 2012)

Is a professional Tap Dancer


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2012)

Is a Las Vegas Showgirl


----------



## balletguy (Dec 29, 2012)

The head author for American Horror Story


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2012)

is actually the fairy king disguised as a human to lure little girls into the fairy kingdom to become new fairies


----------



## balletguy (Dec 29, 2012)

Ha ha....

She writes Jokes for Jay Leno in her spare time


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2012)

he is actually the one the movie the corpse bride is based on as he Married her then wrote the book that was turned into a hit movie based on his own adventures


----------



## CPProp (Dec 30, 2012)

She can play the Mukkinese Battle Horn whilst wearing woolen mittens and blindfolded.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 30, 2012)

They're the lead singer in a chipmunk punk rock band


----------



## CPProp (Dec 30, 2012)

She has been known to tightrope walk across a bowl of custard using a stick of rhubarb as a balance pole.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 30, 2012)

Has a whole fleet of rubber duckys.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2012)

she sold him his fleet of rubber duckys but not before making sure each one had a homing device and knew its way back to her


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 30, 2012)

She's really a ninja warrior


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2012)

She is a Mega Star but makes sure her pics are doctored on here so we do not recognise who she is


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 31, 2012)

She gives facelifts to squirrels.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 31, 2012)

He's a test driver for mobile phones


----------



## Dromond (Dec 31, 2012)

He admires Dick Van Dyke's cockney accent.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 1, 2013)

He is the one who sent the world into fiscal decline


----------



## Dromond (Jan 1, 2013)

spiritangel blames others for her crimes.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 1, 2013)

Dro is very good at distraction and diversion and as he is such a great guy 9/10 it works


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 1, 2013)

spiritangel is a messenger for Aphrodite and Cupid.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 5, 2013)

Weirdo890 makes Ophthalmic appliances for moles


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2013)

CProp has a Lazarus Pit in his basement.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 6, 2013)

Weirdo890 has a black belt in origami


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2013)

CPProp has a robot hand!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 9, 2013)

He works for Disney


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2013)

Scorsese86 is made from the DNA of Richard Nixon and Ronald Reagan.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 9, 2013)

Weirdo was set to be the original voice of Jar Jar Binks but hated the character so much he told George Lucas what an idiot he was and the pair have not spoken since


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2013)

She was the inspiration for the Venus of Willendorf.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 10, 2013)

he is an Alien from the planet Zorm disguised as a human to learn as much about us as possible sadly he uses this forum to get the majority of his information so he is a little skewed.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2013)

She's a time traveller from the year 2112 who rides in a Studebaker.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 11, 2013)

He's a closet Rob Liefeld fan ... shhhhhh!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 11, 2013)

He is actually Bert from sesame street, even his children do not know this so shhhhhhh


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 11, 2013)

She has a pet Snuffalupagus.


----------



## balletguy (Jan 12, 2013)

Once played drums for Elvis.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2013)

He was the bassist for Elvis.


----------



## Dromond (May 28, 2014)

Is really the Masked Thread Killer.


----------



## spiritangel (May 28, 2014)

Is the secret leader of an organisation geared towards making the world a fatter place


----------



## CPProp (May 28, 2014)

Is the Inventor of the left handed Cornish pasty


----------



## Saisha (Aug 2, 2014)

CPProp secretly wears go-go boots.


----------



## spookytwigg (Aug 2, 2014)

Saisha once caused the moon to switch orbital direction, but after a lot of harassment from secret organisations returned it to normal (but would like you to remember that she always has the power to do it again)


----------



## CPProp (Aug 2, 2014)

Spookeytwigg knits electricity and is currently knitting electric blankets


----------



## Dromond (Aug 4, 2014)

CPProp's last failed business venture was using lizard skins to make boat sails.


----------



## Deven (Aug 4, 2014)

Dromond loves Dollar General Brand Root Beer.


----------



## Saisha (Aug 4, 2014)

Deven is hoarding all the Hershey's Nuggets candy away from the rest of the planet.


----------



## spookytwigg (Aug 5, 2014)

Saisha is a time traveller from 30 minutes into the future.


----------



## Deacone (Aug 5, 2014)

Spookytwigg secretly likes Justin Bieber.


----------



## Deven (Aug 5, 2014)

Deacone is actually Star Lord.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 5, 2014)

Deven wants to have Deadpool's mutated love child.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 5, 2014)

Dromond hairsprays flies, not to kill them but to turn them into mini gliders


----------



## Dromond (Aug 5, 2014)

CPProp said:


> Dromond hairsprays flies, not to kill them but to turn them into mini gliders



They called me MAD! But it WORKED! AHAHAHAHAHA!

CPProp confiscated all the p&#261;czki on orders from Vladimir Putin.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Aug 9, 2014)

Dromond has been trying to save money by drinking synthetic _blends_.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 9, 2014)

RabbitScorpian is the secret ringleader of an underground society determined to bring Anarchy to the world


----------



## Deacone (Aug 10, 2014)

Spiritangel is Sparticus.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 10, 2014)

Spiritangel paints windows on her neighbours house walls as its cheaper for them then buying double glazing.


----------



## Pokerking2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

She has a tattoo!


----------



## balletguy (Aug 30, 2014)

Does not even know how to play Poker


----------



## Deacone (Aug 30, 2014)

He doesn't even like ballet


----------



## FionaForemost (Aug 30, 2014)

has never played Pokemon and thinks his avatar is of a cute, odd-looking cat.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 30, 2014)

Does not live in New England, she just made a wrong turn


----------



## CPProp (Aug 31, 2014)

He makes Raspberry jam and blows his own Raspberries.


----------



## spookytwigg (Aug 31, 2014)

He is physically incapable of making a sentence without a pun in it.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 1, 2014)

Has a pet black pudding he named "Bleeder."


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 1, 2014)

Dromond has a heart of solid premium quality chocolate.


----------



## balletguy (Sep 1, 2014)

She will only listen to music from the 1910's.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 2, 2014)

Balletguy is actually a avid fan of morris dancing.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 2, 2014)

Deacone is actually a fully aware zombie that is hiding from Ash, trying to pass as human. She only eats the brains of hipsters, which nobody will miss.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 2, 2014)

Dromond is actually a Memphis Jookin master.


----------



## lille (Sep 2, 2014)

Saisha is secretly a CareBear cleverly disguised as a human.


----------



## veggieforever (Sep 3, 2014)

*Lillie frolics in sacred toadstool rings after midnight and dances the night away in her nightdress with the faeries at the bottom of her garden.*


----------



## CPProp (Sep 9, 2014)

Veggieforever knits wee woollen socks for the bare feet Haggis


----------



## Deacone (Sep 10, 2014)

CPProp has secret guinea pigs living in his bed!


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 10, 2014)

Deacone secretly has a smooth funk soundtrack playing in the back of her head wherever she goes.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 10, 2014)

spookytwigg said:


> Deacone secretly has a smooth funk soundtrack playing in the back of her head wherever she goes.



All the damn time.


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Deacone loves music ONLY sung by barbershop quartet


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Balletguy has a piercing but won't tell where it is located


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Ohio Lady is not from Ohio


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Balletguy is an undercover agent in disguise


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Ohio will only speak in an English Accent


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Balletguy is really into singing opera


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

yes I am


Ohio loves only Dogs that have red fur


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Balletguy loves dancing onstage in front of people


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

u know me so well


Ohio will only speak to people who are in her own time Zone


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Guess I am a good guesser Balletguy
Oh and I do speak to anyone who speaks to me 

Balletguy would love to secretly perform a special ballet for someone


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Ohio is a hippy
love it


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Balletguy likes to go to the beach and watch dolphins at play


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Ohio knows me so well

Ohio is a Deadhead


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Balletguy has a fetish and wont tell what it is.


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh Ill let anyone know


Ohio only likes men from Ohio


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

Wrong, I like men from other areas not just Ohio. 


Balletguy has a trench coat he wears with nothing under it.


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Ohio does not check her PM's and she loves the beach


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes I do love the beach.. I told you so.. 

Battleguy has a secret fantasy he needs to fulfill


----------



## balletguy (Sep 13, 2014)

Ohio wants 90210 to come back on the air


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 13, 2014)

I loved 90210 

Balletguy would like to have someone dance ballet with him


----------



## balletguy (Sep 13, 2014)

Ohio will u dance with me


Ohio is looking forward to the next Golden girls Marathon on TV


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 13, 2014)

balletguy said:


> Ohio will u dance with me
> 
> 
> Ohio is looking forward to the next Golden girls Marathon on TV


Yes balletman, I would love to dance with you.

Balletguy is looking forward to talking to Ohio again..


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 13, 2014)

That should have been balletguy. Sorry about that.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 13, 2014)

Ohio has an unused spellchecker in her pocket.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 13, 2014)

"Dromond" is the undercover persona (a seemingly intelligent, gentlemanly, liberal-minded guy from the Midwest) of Elisabeth Hasselbeck, who is trying to gather information about people with allegedly subversive views to lampoon on national media outlets. Rumors indicate that the rare images and voice recordings of the man presumed to be "Dromond" were obtained from a captive in her basement. At this time, it is unclear which of them really likes root beer.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 13, 2014)

MsBrightside is really into Disco Dancing at 4 am in the morning


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 13, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Ohio has an unused spellchecker in her pocket.


I totally agree need to make sure I use that thing from now on.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 16, 2014)

Ohio Lady is secretly not in Ohio :O


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 16, 2014)

Deacone sings in the shower.... to Engelbert Humperdinck.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 16, 2014)

Rellis10 is actually the new James Bond.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 16, 2014)

Saisha is leaving your location to go undercover for the FBI next week.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 16, 2014)

Ohio Lady was the inspiration for the song "Lady in Red" by Chris de Burgh.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 17, 2014)

MsBrightside makes little lamps for snails to hang in their shells.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 17, 2014)

CPProp makes rare jewelry from Pop Caps & Pop Tabs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2014)

Ohio Lady is really from Alaska


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 19, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy enjoys late night walks along the ocean when all is peaceful and still.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 22, 2014)

Ohio Lady is actually from the (not so) distant future where the internet no longer exists and the world has been terraformed to suit aliens!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 22, 2014)

Deacone is the reincarnation of Bram Stoker.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 22, 2014)

Dromond is a professional bull rider on the weekends


----------



## CPProp (Sep 22, 2014)

Ohio Lady has just started knitting earwigs to keep ears warm this coming winter


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2014)

CPProp likes dirty jokes....


----------



## Deacone (Sep 22, 2014)

GEF is actually part asian!


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 22, 2014)

Deacone is auditioning for a new commercial on TV


----------



## Deven (Sep 23, 2014)

Ohio Lady said:


> Deacone is auditioning for a new commercial on TV



Ohio Lady ate the last cookie.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 24, 2014)

Deven loves Rocket more than Groot


----------



## moore2me (Sep 26, 2014)

Deacone's florid tattoos are secret messages. It is suspected that they contain (among other things) . . . .
1. The location of the Lost Ark 
2. The combination to several multi-Euro Swedish bank accounts
3. The secret recipe to KFC chicken
4. Passwords and instructions to hack into every DIMMERs' computer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2014)

Moore is actually a live person posting instead of the multi-colored zebra she pretends to be....


----------



## Deven (Sep 26, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Moore is actually a live person posting instead of the multi-colored zebra she pretends to be....



Green Eyed Fairy is Actually a Blue Eyed Mermaid!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 26, 2014)

Deven REALLY IS Groot.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 26, 2014)

Fuzzy was once a vegan. Worst five minutes of his life.


----------



## balletguy (Sep 26, 2014)

Is not from Texas


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2014)

Balletguy was the lead singer of Spandau Ballet. That's where his screen name derived. This much is True.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fuzzy, dahling, is dat you??? You never discover my true nature. Yes! Now to take care of stupid Moose and Squirrel..



Well guys, I really tried, but she's the sneaky one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2014)

Fuzzers knows how to manipulate other's word....I can tell by his text


----------



## Deacone (Sep 28, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy is more of a octopus person than a cat person.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 29, 2014)

Deacone said:


> Green Eyed Fairy is more of a octopus person than a cat person.



Deacone, I have to agree with GEF - octopus is much more tasty than . . .cat. My grocery store sells octopus (canned you can find it with tuna) and I'm not sure where the cat chops are.

But if you promise not to bite me or spit on me, I will frisk you in search of cat chops and giblets.

(Before anyone starts to spaz out, I am getting in form for Halloween.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2014)

Moore loves spotted dick more than calamari


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Sep 30, 2014)

..she's got brown eyes!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 30, 2014)

ClashCityRocker listens to country music every day. He also owns a cowboy hat.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 30, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy lives in a teapot with a rabbit painted on the side.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2014)

Saisha is an evil genius in disguise


----------



## Deacone (Oct 1, 2014)

Spiritangel is secretly Spiritdevil


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 1, 2014)

Deacone said:


> Spiritangel is secretly Spiritdevil



Deacone sidelines as Graham Norton's body guard.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 5, 2014)

having vanquished another thread.. exit our hero.. stage right...


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 5, 2014)

Fuzzy is not hairy at all, just slightly confused


----------



## Deacone (Oct 5, 2014)

Connie secretly loves deathcore heavy metal


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 5, 2014)

Nah ConnieLynn looks like a hardcore rocker chick- no secret there 


Deacone is even prettier in person than she is in her photos


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 6, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy secretly danced with John Travolta during the taping of Grease


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 7, 2014)

Ohio Lady is not really from Ohio.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 7, 2014)

loopytheone loves to go outside and sing in the rain.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 7, 2014)

Ohio Lady is the KingPin of the paper shredding industry. Paper Recyclers are in awe of her greatness.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 7, 2014)

Fuzzy is actually from the planet Mars and at night he glows in the dark during the full moon.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 7, 2014)

Ohio Lady said:


> Fuzzy is actually from the planet Mars and at night he glows in the dark during the full moon.



*Quaid!!!* I was wondering why the cat was freaking out. 

Ohio Lady moonlights as Mr. Snerdley, the call screener for Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 7, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> *Quaid!!!* I was wondering why the cat was freaking out.
> 
> Ohio Lady moonlights as Mr. Snerdley, the call screener for Rush Limbaugh.


You have me laughing so hard.. I am picturing the cat looking at you. Lol

Fuzzy uses chocolate instead of cologne when he goes out on the town because he knows women love chocolate.


----------



## balletguy (Oct 17, 2014)

Ohio Lady once sang back up for Elton John


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 17, 2014)

balletguy thinks Tchaikovsky is overrated--he prefers Cascada.


----------



## balletguy (Oct 17, 2014)

Ms Brightside does not actually live in Texas she lives in just saw it on a map once and liked the shape of it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 18, 2014)

BalletGuy can't jump


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 19, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy has a deep and abiding relationship with her pool boy Armando. He wants her, but her heart belongs to another...

And yet they find themselves addicted to each other's love. Green Eyed Fairy can't say no to his exotic Mahogany Brown Latin passion!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOWqQsOwzjw[/ame]


----------



## CPProp (Oct 19, 2014)

GhostEater helps with the spaghetti harvest during the summer months to earn a few extra bob.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 20, 2014)

CPProp is my pool boy


----------



## luvmybhm (Oct 21, 2014)

GEF runs mind-blowing, world famous raves in a remote mountain region...the rich and famous travel from everywhere to hear her dj the electronica!


----------



## shadowedmorning (Oct 21, 2014)

luvmybhm has a secret monkey army that is ready to defend her at all costs if necessary. They're trained to sling golden bananas and jump on people's heads.


----------



## Tad (Oct 21, 2014)

ShadowedMorning’s horde of clockwork (steampunk style) minions would have taken over the world by now, if she just had a little help on the &#8216;winding up their springs’ part of the plan.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2014)

Tad is my pimp


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 21, 2014)

GEF is the queen of the love spell.


----------



## luvmybhm (Oct 21, 2014)

spookytwigg is the everyday alter ego for his actual job as Dimsdude...a superhero who rescues bbw damsels in distress.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 22, 2014)

luvmybhm is a disco dancer who starred with John Travolta in "Staying Alive"


----------



## Deacone (Oct 23, 2014)

Ohio Lady has secretly been shrunk down to our size to learn our ways, and is really a giant maiden from a distant planet.


----------



## shadowedmorning (Oct 23, 2014)

Deacone really did catch 'em all and is the best Pokemon trainer in the entire universe.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 23, 2014)

shadowedmorning said:


> Deacone really did catch 'em all and is the best Pokemon trainer in the entire universe.



I'm not sure that is really a secret 

Shadowedmorning really wishes she had some of bob's burger lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 23, 2014)

Deacone really has a special meaning for exactly what "Bob's Burger" is.....


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 23, 2014)

GEF is true size Tinker Bell who fantasizes about flying around the world and seeing if there is a true Captain Hook.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 26, 2014)

Ohio lady creates the bubbles for Cadbury Dairy Milk Bubbly bars  How is another secret, yet to be revealed


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 1, 2014)

He knows how to start up a broken pick-up with only a glare, but the responsibility became to great and he has since hid this skill from the world.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 8, 2014)

Spookytwigg teaches haggis to tap dance at the tower ball room.


----------



## Pixelpops (Nov 12, 2014)

CPProp buried a stash of gold and jewels in the woods many years ago. Unfortunately, he neglected to mark the spot, and now he spends most evenings between 2am and 5am searching vain for his treasure.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 14, 2014)

Pixelpops, invented a memory game, but forgot to patent it and lost millions


----------



## MattB (Jun 23, 2015)

CPProp has been waiting for over six months for someone to post after him.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 24, 2015)

MattB's mother was a hamster and his father smelt of elderberries.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 25, 2015)

Dromond is actually a Time Lord who lost his TARDIS.


----------



## CPProp (Jun 28, 2015)

1 love emily crochets slippers and ear wigs for bats to help keep them warm in winter.


----------

